# Delta or Grizzly table saw



## rhunnell

Hello everyone, I am planning on buying a new saw. I have been looking at a couple of saws. I would like your opinion on these saws. the first one is the *G0575 10" Table Saw 1-1/2 HP Single-Phase 110V Left-Tilt* http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Table-Saw-1-1-2-HP-Single-Phase-110V-Left-Tilt/G0575. The other saw is the *DELTA 36-979 10" Left-Tilt Contractor's Saw* http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18267. If there is another saw that you would recommend please do. I need to stay in the $600 dollar range. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## dbhost

Another one you might want to keep in mind is the Ridgid TS3660. I am reading a LOT of good reviews of that particular saw...


----------



## user4178

Personally I'd go with the Delta for a couple reasons. The Delta has cast iron wings, and a mobile base. Delta has been around for along time and still makes some of it's machines in the USA, usually better resale, and if you ever have a problem with the machine, parts, accessories and customer service are more likely to be found locally. Lowes has the Delta 36-979 for $449 and a Delta T2 fence for $150, pickup in store, no shiping charges.


----------



## TS3660

> Another one you might want to keep in mind is the Ridgid TS3660. I am reading a LOT of good reviews of that particular saw...


I have the TS3660 and I couldn't be happier. Great price, great saw. The fence is one of the best I have seen except for a Bismeier of course.


----------



## clarionflyer

Grizzly is probably the better saw, but only if you can swing the cast iron wings. If not Delta. You'll always wish you had the cast wings later. I've run the Delta and the big brother to the Grizzly... both fine machines. Just remember there's a lot of other great saws out there... new and used. 
And give this forum a few days for responses. They're perty tight! In other words... there's a ton of experience here and they'll give it to ya straight. Good luck.


----------



## knotscott

Both capable saws...there are pros and cons with any of them. As stated, the Delta has cast iron wings and 3 excellent fence choices. If you're buying it locally, you'll have the benefit of local support that Grizzly can't offer unless you're near a showroom. The Grizzly has the nicest fence in this price range IMHO. 

I'd consider going with a hybrid with an inboard motor if at all possible, and a used cabinet saw if you've 220v....there are several advantages associated with moving the motor inside the cabinet, and a good sale price puts them in the same range. The Jet Proshop or Craftsman 22114 are good examples. 

In the end, it's your saw so go with what you're most comfortable with.....most in this price range will perform extremely well with proper setup and good blade selection. Good luck and let us know what you get! :thumbsup:


----------



## smitty1967

Robert: I have a Delta contractor's saw, model 36-650. It's been a good saw, but I've outgrown it's usefulness. Panel cutting is definately not too safe an operation on this tablesaw. Right from the box it made good cuts, and the fence was 'ok.' That being said, I should tell you I'm upgrading everything and buying a Grizzly 10" cabinet saw. If you're the occasional hobbyist woodworker, the Delta will do fine. Just remember to try to not overwork it...slow and steady.

smitty


----------



## mlightfoot

I have the grizzly 444Z. Overall it is a great saw. It was my first large table saw and after having it for a year, I wish I had the cabinet saw. The dust collection on the contractor saw is not as effecient as a cabinet saw. I did not even think about that when I purchased the saw. I would look at the hybrid grizzley or even try to find a used cabinet saw and save the shipping charges.


----------



## user4178

I would have to disagree, a contractors saw is capable of good dust collection as I point out in the Power Tools & Machinery forum. As far as hybrids go, In my opinion the best ones out there are the Steel City 35670, and the Craftsman 22114, and 22124, what seperates them from the rest of the pack is they have cabinet mounted trunions. It all depends on what you want to spend and or what your future plans are in woodworking. Cabinet saws are nice but not a necessity if your not running a fulltime cabinet shop, and they do require 220V, which can be another added expense if your shop isn't allready wired for it.


----------



## rhunnell

Thanks everyone for the information. I bought the Delta saw.I havent really been able to use it yet.But in the next few months it will get a workout.

Thanks
Robert


----------

